# Good soap recipe for exema(sp?)



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has a real good recipe for a soap for exema(sp?) that skin problem, or super sensitive skin? 
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have heard pine tar soap is good for that. But I don't know first hand.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My customers buy anything with clays in them. They say it is soothing. I don't think tweaking a soap recipe is the answer, the additives, or lack there of is the answer to problem skin. Soap is a wash off, but you would want a good superfat so it is not drying, but with clays I do think you can feel the difference. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My DIL's mother gets our unscented Walmart recipe soap--she insists on buying it even though she babysits our grandchildren for nothing when we are at craft fairs. Her hands were horrible and itched jsut terribly--she gets 9 to 12 bars at a time so she doesn't run out. One bar in the kitchen, one at each bathroom sink(2 bathrooms) one in each shower(2 bathtub/showers) they have a bar/kitchenette in their split foyer home that also has a bar. DIL also has to use it, but she found that she can use the scented soap, her mother doesn't want to take a chance and sticks to the unscented. Their hands were really really bad!! As long as they use it, they don't have a problem. But the Walmart soap recipe works for them--we use coconut oil/ sunflower oil/lard/ goats milk/lye. I am not saying that would work for everyone, but it does work for them. Carolyn


----------



## tioga13 (Apr 4, 2008)

My customers have said that the milk, honey, and oatmeal soap really helps. Of course, it has to actually contain those ingredients, it can't just be scented with a fo by that name. I use about 7 T. of finely ground oatmeal and a couple tablespoons of honey per batch of goat milk soap.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, since I and at least three other of my siblings had it when we were babies I can't say from personal experience, but the people I know who have children with eczema buy my unscented and Warm Vanilla Sugar. 

From personal experience with bad skin problems any goat milk soap is better then store bought!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought Any goat milk soap, made with a high percentage of goat milk will take care of Eczema. I can tell the difference If I use a bar where someone cuts the milk with water, or uses the walmart recipe, my skin is Uber sensitive.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I'm going to make some soap,(I haven't made any since baby was born :blush2) I thought Vicki's walmart recipe was really good but didn't know if I could add something special for it(eczema sp?). I think I'll try adding the oatmeal and honey to it, sounds soothing, DH hands have just been really itchy for two weeks now, he switched soaps but when he sweats he breaks out.
Thanks again!
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

use some shea and coco butter in the walmart recipe.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, I'll have to run out to get more coco butter and shea, just checked my supplies, glad I haven't packed my soaping stuff yet.
Thanks,
Megan


----------

